

Outlook stopped providing service for custom domains. Are there alternatives? - ancymon

What I am looking for is an easy way to set up an email account associated with my own domain. Some time ago I&#x27;ve been using free Google&#x27;s service, after they stopped providing it, for new domains I&#x27;ve started using Microsoft&#x27;s Outlook, but it turns out they recently stopped giving free service.&lt;p&gt;If there are no such free services, can anyone recommend something cheap? It&#x27;s not that I am afraid to pay, but somehow it doesn&#x27;t feel right to pay for something I barley use. I got used to setting up mail addresses for each new domain I buy and I do buy them mostly for hobby projects - I am only user and maybe I send and email once a month. I consider it to be a good practice to have e.g. webpage&#x27;s contact form to use email address from webpages domain. But paying hundreds of dollars for such uses cases seems to be an overkill.
======
qaz_plm
It's from 2013 but this has a few alternatives to Gmail and Outlook listed:
[http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/email-roundups/the-best-
pla...](http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/email-roundups/the-best-places-to-
host-your-email-with-your-own-domain/)

